# Apistogramma Cichlid with shrimp?



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

What type of shrimp, GBRs if large will eat shrimp, they are cichlids!


----------



## mrchach (Sep 8, 2010)

please don't keep a pair of rams in a 5.5 or 10...

i have 3 individuals in a 55 and the aggression is always their


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Please do not keep Rams or Apistos in anything smaller than a 20. But back to your question. They will eat them! There is no if and or buts about it. There is a saying if it can fit in its mouth it will. Shrimp are at the very bottom of the food chain. So to keep them they should only go in a tank by them self.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

The rams will likely destroy each other, as well as the shrimp.

You'll come home one day and all the shrimp and the weaker ram will be on the floor flopping around, and the dominant ram will be swimming around in his new territory.

The territory for rams is around 144 square inches, and once it's set, they will guard it from everything! There's no way of guaranteeing a male and female will pair up unless you buy them as a pair. Even then, when they're not breeding, they each have to have a territory to guard or they'll be beating the crap out of each other.

Didn't you ask this question a week or so ago and get the same answers?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That size tank would be appropriate for only shrimp. Definitely not any Rams or Apistos.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Several varieties of Apistos can be kept comfortably and successfully in a 10g tank. We are talking about a trio of fish in a ten gallon tank. Most hobby breeders do it this way. Rams, not so much. 

Hiding and broken sight lines are essential. 

Neither rams nor apistos make a good mix with shrimp. If it can fit in their mouth, they will eat it. And they will find a way to make it fit in their mouth.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/125038-apistogramma-ram-shrimp.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/123659-shrimp-friendly-cichlid.html

This is your third thread asking the same question.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

mordalphus said:


> Didn't you ask this question a week or so ago and get the same answers?


In all fairness, it was 13 days! That is almost 2 weeks!
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/125038-apistogramma-ram-shrimp.html

But it seems the OP asks a question, and then never responds in his threads.... 

In the course of 40ish days the OP has started 35 threads. Often asking the same questions again and again. 

To the OP, you'd be further ahead adding to the discussion of your current threads. IF you forget your threads, click the "quick links" tab just below your name and then "find my posts"


----------



## moonshinetheslacker (Sep 13, 2010)

Keep your rams well fed, and they might leave the shrimp alone. I did a test run with some ghost shrimp in my ten gallon with a single ram. She didn't bother them one little bit. Until i didn't feed her for a couple days (had an unexpected guppy outbreak, and was trying to get rid of them 'au natural' Well... the shrimp were the first to go, followed by the guppy fry. But prior to that, she would snack on one every month or so, usually if I fed her at night, instead of first thing in the morning. But keep in mind, my ram is VERY timid. I would try with some ghosts for a while, and see what happens.

If my RCS breed well in my 6.6 gallon, a couple will certainly go into the 10 gallon.


----------



## g01ngog (Dec 30, 2010)

moonshinetheslacker said:


> Keep your rams well fed, and they might leave the shrimp alone. I did a test run with some ghost shrimp in my ten gallon with a single ram. She didn't bother them one little bit. Until i didn't feed her for a couple days (had an unexpected guppy outbreak, and was trying to get rid of them 'au natural' Well... the shrimp were the first to go, followed by the guppy fry. But prior to that, she would snack on one every month or so, usually if I fed her at night, instead of first thing in the morning. But keep in mind, my ram is VERY timid. I would try with some ghosts for a while, and see what happens.
> 
> If my RCS breed well in my 6.6 gallon, a couple will certainly go into the 10 gallon.


 
If you stop feeding any cichlid they will start eating anything in the tank. I learned the hard way with my angels and my cardinals. I went on vacation for a month, came back... all my cardinals(20+) save 2 were gone.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

You should get yourself a 33 gallon long. You could have two pairs of them survive.

Save the 5.5 for a quarantine tank and the 10 gallon tank for a shrimp tank.
IMO


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> The rams will likely destroy each other, as well as the shrimp.
> 
> _*You'll come home one day and all the shrimp and the weaker ram will be on the floor flopping around, and the dominant ram will be swimming around in his new territory.*_
> 
> ...


what he said.

one thing that i have learned in this hobby is nothing can be forced.. if there is even the slightest chance it wont work, you should not do it.. its cruel to the animals to begin with

if you do at least get a bigger tank with lots of hiding spots


----------

